# Soll auf Celebboard 2017 wieder die Wahl von "Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2017" stattfinden?



## Walt (21 Nov. 2016)

Seit 9 Jahren gibt es auf Celebboard alljährlich die Wahl von "Deutschlands-Soap-Girl". 

Es treten zunächst in zwei Vorentscheidungsgruppen je ca. 20 Darstellerinnen aus verschiedenen deutschen Soaps gegeneinander an. Die besten acht aus beiden Gruppen, also insgesamt 16 Darstellerinnen bestreiten dann das Finale. 
Gegen Jahresende steht dann das jeweilige Soap-Girl des Jahres fest.

Seit einigen Jahren sinkt die Zahl der User, die an der Abstimmung teilnehmen, stetig. 

Deshalb hier die Frage:
Soll es auch 2017 wieder die Umfrage "Wer wird Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2017 geben?"


----------



## Rammsteiner (22 Nov. 2016)

Ich habe mit ja gestimmt und würde auch mit voten !


----------



## hoshi21 (22 Nov. 2016)

ich bin auch dabei. die soap girls geben doch immer gutes material ab.


----------



## tvgirlslover (22 Nov. 2016)

Bin auf jeden Fall auch wieder dabei :thumbup:


----------



## Max100 (22 Nov. 2016)

Klar doch, hab immer mitgemacht! :thumbup:


----------



## StefanKa (22 Nov. 2016)

Danke, dass Einige bisher ihre Meinung kund getan haben. Ich bin gespannt, ob es 2017 weitergehen soll/kann.

Gruß
Walt


----------



## Erlkönig (23 Nov. 2016)

Ja gerne. Glaubte zwar ich bin aus dem Soap-Alter raus aber denkste ...

Hätte auch schon 2 Vorschläge : Zimmermädchen Tina aus _Sturm der Liebe_ und Köchin Fanny aus _Dahoam is Dahoam_


----------



## Walt (23 Nov. 2016)

Danke! Wenn sie vom Alter her passen, werde ich beide in 2017 berücksichtigen!


----------



## Erlkönig (23 Nov. 2016)

Also Girl geht dann nur bis 30 ? 

Hm , dann fallen wohl sowohl Christin Balogh als auch Katrin Lux raus.

Hätte aber noch die Carina Dengler alias Kathi aus_ Dahoam is Dahoam_ , die ist erst 22 . 

Carina Dengler - Bildersuche


----------



## Walt (5 Dez. 2016)

Ich werde mal sehen, ich denke, älter als 33 sollten die "Girls" im Jahr 2017 nicht werden. Also maximal Jahrgang 1984. 

Im Jahr 2016 ist es momentan megaspannend, sowohl was Platz 1, als auch Platz 3 angeht, 2015 haben über 80 User abgestimmt. Da ist also noch Lust nach oben.

Wäre schön, wenn es ein "Abstimmungsendspurt" gibt.


----------

